# What's this plant?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

looks like hornwort


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> looks like hornwort


I don't think it's hornwort. It grew out of the substrate, and it's needles are softer and much more widespread than hornwort.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If it were growing in air, I'd think it was related to the Rhipsalis cacti I so enjoy growing. I've never seen anything like it in water before. Not hornwort, I'd agree. Even really weak hornwort does not get long uneven leaves, if they are leaves, like this pic shows.

Hope somebody figures out what it is.. I'd sure like to know, the form is appealing.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody knows?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

submerse form of marijuana?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

whatever it is, I think it might look great for a shrimp tank


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you ever had HC in that tank? I get weird runners that look * close to that from HC.

* not too close a match but very similar structure


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> submerse form of marijuana?


LOL



Greg_o said:


> Have you ever had HC in that tank? I get weird runners that look * close to that from HC.
> 
> * not too close a match but very similar structure


Nope, never had HC. I got this plant from buying some staurogyne repens. It just started growing out of the substrate by itself. Grows fairly quickly as well!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep it going and sell some.. maybe eventually someone will figure out what it is !


----------

